# The Bikini Observations and Their Significance



## Ashful (Aug 28, 2013)

Not what you might think... if you're looking for photos of ladies on the beach.

Bikini Observations and Their Significance
by Haradan Pratt and Arthur van Dyck
Official United States Scientific Observers

I came across this interesting paper, while surfing a 1947 edition of Electrical Communication, looking for a particular paper. It discusses the testing of nuclear bombs, which took place at Bikini Island, 1946. Some of the recent threads here in the Green Room discussing nuclear power, leaking nuclear plants, and the effects of radiation, made me think some of you might find this historical perspective interesting. Of course, in 1946-47, they were just beginning to realize some of the dangers of radiation poisoning, etc.

_edit - I tried to upload the file (I had PDF'd just the pages of interest), but it was too large. You'll have to view it at this *link*.  Sorry it is a large file._


----------



## btuser (Aug 28, 2013)

We know a lot more now. There won't be any more open air testing, and the mistakes of Bikini (ignorance in regard to atom cross sections and their effects on potential payload) will never be repeated.  People are still dying in coal mines to keep the lights on for the rest of us.

That won't stop us from finding another way to kill ourselves. Have you guys seen the sun lately? It's hot!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 28, 2013)

95+ since Saturday here,99 past 2 days.100 on Friday if we're lucky it might be 85 on Labor Day.Gonna have to dig out my parka then.


----------



## semipro (Aug 29, 2013)

The "Biggest Bomb" episode of PBS' "Secrets of the Dead" is a good watch related to this.  http://www.pbs.org/wnet/secrets/episodes/the-world’s-biggest-bomb-watch-the-full-episode/863/
As BTUser alluded to, the yield of one bomb was well above what was predicted and those monitoring the blast nearby in a bunker ended up escaping the island via helicopter while wearing no more than standard clothing.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 29, 2013)

My senior at work was a nuclear bomb tech in service in the 1950's, and knew some of the guys positioned as witnesses for some of the early tests in the 1940's.  One guy said that they were told to cover their eyes with their hand, on queue, and that he could see the bones in his hand during the blast.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

semipro said:


> The "Biggest Bomb" episode of PBS' "Secrets of the Dead" is a good watch related to this. http://www.pbs.org/wnet/secrets/episodes/the-world’s-biggest-bomb-watch-the-full-episode/863/
> As BTUser alluded to, the yield of one bomb was well above what was predicted and those monitoring the blast nearby in a bunker ended up escaping the island via helicopter while wearing no more than standard clothing.


 

We had a couple of Ooops moments like that... Castle Bravo  Expected to be 6MT. It went off at 15  One of the later tests Castle Romeo was off a similar amount - 11 vs. 4 predicted

http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/Usa/Tests/Castle.html


Lot of info at that link bout that "biggest bomb" also - The Tsar Bomba. Speaking of nasty effects, I wonder what happened to the aircrew that dropped it.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

Whats interesting is that some of the islands are not even there anymore (below is nearby Eniwetak Atoll , site of  Ivy Mike - the first H bomb)








And even stranger Bikini Atoll itself is now a tourist destination - there is a hotel there and its a popular diving spot to scuba on the ships that where sunk in the Hardtack tests.

Meanwhile the native populations that where displaces still cant go back to their home island.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 29, 2013)

All I know is that when I hear a Western PA radio station doing their public advertising about the free radiation pill dispensing to residents in Beaver County, it scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 30, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Lot of info at that link bout that "biggest bomb" also - The Tsar Bomba. Speaking of nasty effects, I wonder what happened to the aircrew that dropped it.


 
Plenty of sites stating the crew chief (Major Durnovtsev) died in 1976, at age 53... but none I have found that state cause of death.


----------

